# Light for 29"tall?



## anybias (Sep 18, 2008)

HI!
I am looking into starting a 210 gallon heavy planted tank,and was wondering about lighting.
Tank is 29" tall (72x24x29). What do you think?What kind of light?
Will i have a problem with this ?
Thank you.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I would like to just say "Welcome to APC! " I hope you post pics once you get this set up. I am always amazed at how neat the large aquariums look.

Lighting should not be a problem for your tank. I would think that t-5 compact flourescent or metal halide lighting would be your two best options, but I will let the more experienced folks answer this. 

-Dave


----------



## anybias (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you Dave!
I was thinking about MH,but want to have some other opinions from "more experienced folks",specially wattage.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

how two about these?
http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5_Fluorescent/Bulbs/80W_6000K_Midday_Sun_T5_HO_Fluorescent_by_Giesemann

or would four of these do better?
http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5_Fluorescent/Bulbs/39W_6000K_Midday_Sun_T5_HO_Fluorescent_by_Giesemann


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't think the 29 inch depth will be a problem for lights. The standard depth for that size tank is about 25 inches, so you would get about 15% less light at the substrate level with the deeper tank, and that is well within the uncertainty involved anyway.

I would start by looking for something in the neighborhood of 350 to 400 watts of T5 lights, with the ability to either shut down part of the bulbs or raise the light if that proves to be too much light. I think I would consider 3 - 150 watt HQI lights suspended above the tank so they can be raised if necessary to reduce the amount of light, if you prefer that type of light.

The best advice would be from someone who has a tank about that size and has success with a particular light fixture.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi anybias,

Welcome to APC. I recommend you get contact Kim (guy) at AH Supply and ask his opinion. He hasn't steered me wrong yet, and offers excellent kits and enclosures. Here is a link, call or email him and save yourself some time and money. Hope this helps!
http://www.ahsupply.com/


----------

